# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Well ..im an Arabian - Lebanese ..so u can ask me

## eMAD

i'm an arabian ..and im here ...ready for some questions...  ::

----------


## Biancca

I think it looks really cool but I am intimidated by it as well.  Im not sure what a good source would be to start learning it...but I am intrigued. 
Heres a question for you eMAD 
What's Ksusha?

----------


## eMAD

well...Ksusha is a person i really love ...so much ! ...  ::

----------


## eMAD

but u still can ask !!  ::

----------


## Prince of Persia

I don't like Arabic because in Iran we have to learn it at high school and it's a very difficult language   ::  
I prefer Lebanese and Egyptians accent than Saudi Arabian accent .
eMad , what was the language of Lebanese before Islam . I mean I know the language of Iraqis , Syrians , Egyptians , Algerians and .... wasn't Arabic before Arabs (Muslims ) came to these countries , do you know what was your language before Arabic?

----------


## eMAD

::  oh !! ..
i actually never asked myself that question ...but arabic is arabic ...i mean lebanese accent is my favorite too ...and i hate syrian and KSA accents ... ..
but lebanon wasnt actualy an arabic country ..before Islam ... .its was like ...i dont know how to say it in english ..like PHINIQI...and we have spoken that language

----------


## Der Meister

The Phoenicians inhabited Lebanon before Islam conquerored it.  Are you a Maronite Christian or a Muslim?  Where do you live in Lebanon?  How much different is the Lebanese dialect than the Syrian dialect.  I can only find books on learning the Syrian dialect and I'm wondering if it will suffice while I'm studying at LAU in Beirut this summer.

----------


## eMAD

im a muslim .... 
about the syrian ...damn it ..ull hate them as soon as u talk to them .......really .... i hate everything relates to them ...try and ull know by urself

----------


## TheWhiteWitch

I am trying to learn arabic, I got some arabic language discs. According to my friend, the accent on these discs is a syrian accent.

----------


## Der Meister

> im a muslim .... 
> about the syrian ...damn it ..ull hate them as soon as u talk to them .......really .... i hate everything relates to them ...try and ull know by urself

 I was wondering if you could elaborate more on why you hate the Syrians so much, is it because they occupied your  country for so long?  I'll keep my mind open to them, during my 6 weeks in Lebanon this summer, we're going on an overnight excursion to Damascus and Palmyra or as you may know it Tadmor.  Do you live in Beirut?

----------


## MoZeS

Lebanses Arabic acent sounds soo Cute, its FAST and light!
well, in Oman our accent is Slower and heavier but its cuteee too
:P 
well, about the Poll, of course i will choose Arabic!  ::

----------

